# Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)



## celler (30. Oktober 2009)

So, nach langer Pause ist es nun endlich wieder soweit.
Wir wollen uns mal wieder in die Brandung begeben und den Meeresfischen auf den Grund gehen. Ich hoffe mal das es langsam aber sicher auch etwas kälter wird und auch mal die grösseren Exemplare in nähe des Strandes kommen.

Wir haben diese Treffen schon öfter veranstaltet und ich kann euch nur sagen, es macht super laune, es ist super lustig und auf jeden fall lernt man einiges neues dazu (jeder angelt eben anders)

Vorgestellt habe ich mir den 21.11 

Tagesablauf wie die letzten male würde ich sagen:
-Treffen gegen 15 Uhr bei einer Person zu Haus
-Dort wird dann geschnackt und gegrillt
-gegen 18 17-18 Uhr (wird ja früh dunkel)brechen wir dann alle mann auf in Richtung Ostsee
-naja und der Rest ergibt sich dann eben.......
-grillen, angeln, schnacken, bisschen Hopfenkaltschale, vielleicht ja ein Glühwein........
Vielleicht meldet sich ja auch einer von denen die, die letzten male dabei waren, die können euch auch bestimmt noch einiges erzählen..

Den Angelplatz werden wir dann kurzfristig aussuchen, ist ja auch alles ein wenig Wind und Witterungsabhängig.
Nur soviel dazu, es wird sich alles in der nähe um Dahme abspielen.

Ich freu mich über eine zahlreiche Teilnahme, genau wie die letzten Jahre.


LG Matze


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Da es bisher ja immer richtig gute Treffen waren... 

BIN ICH NATÜRLICH DABEI...


----------



## gluefix (3. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Moin, diesmal versuche ich auch zu kommen und es nicht wieder zu verpennen. Leider muss ich am Sonntag in Richtung Koblenz aufbrechen, aus diesem Grund bin ich halt noch am überlegen. Gruß Benni


----------



## blxckxxt (3. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

M & A ...

... sind auch wieder dabei !


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



gluefix schrieb:


> Moin, diesmal versuche ich auch zu kommen und es nicht wieder zu verpennen. Leider muss ich am Sonntag in Richtung Koblenz aufbrechen, aus diesem Grund bin ich halt noch am überlegen. Gruß Benni


 
nix da hier wird nicht überlegt.....ich bin nur nen paar wochen im land und team lübeck muß die fahne hoch halten.
benni: wir fahren da hin und fangen nen haufen nemos


----------



## celler (4. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Wunderbar, dann ist der Anfang doch gemacht...
Vielleicht haben ja auch noch ein paar neue Gesichter lust?

LG Matze


----------



## pj6000 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dann ist der Anfang doch gemacht...
> Vielleicht haben ja auch noch ein paar neue Gesichter lust?
> 
> LG Matze




bin zwar kein neues Gesicht|supergri#h, aber sofern meine Regierung zustimmt wäre ich auch dabei,

also mit einem dicken ?


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



pj6000 schrieb:


> aber sofern meine Regierung zustimmt wäre ich auch dabei


 
ich hab meine letzte abgewählt...oder besser: gestürzt.
kurzer putsch und die autonomie regiert wieder:q:q:q


----------



## gluefix (4. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> nix da hier wird nicht überlegt.....ich bin nur nen paar wochen im land und team lübeck muß die fahne hoch halten.
> benni: wir fahren da hin und fangen nen haufen nemos



Ja, das bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin. Bereite dich aber schon darauf vor, dass es nicht die ganze Nacht sein wird. Ich muss am nächsten Tag weit fahren. Da gibt es keine Diskussionen bezüglich länger bleiben und so. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



gluefix schrieb:


> Ja, das bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin. Bereite dich aber schon darauf vor, dass es nicht die ganze Nacht sein wird. Ich muss am nächsten Tag weit fahren. Da gibt es keine Diskussionen bezüglich länger bleiben und so.
> Gruß Benni


 
ich hab auch evtl besuch über das we.....also hab ich auch noch einiges zu tun aber 2,3 std zum angeln dazustoßen fänd ich schon schön.
schnacken wir nächste woche.


----------



## blxckxxt (5. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> ich hab meine letzte abgewählt...oder besser: gestürzt.
> kurzer putsch und die autonomie regiert wieder:q:q:q





??? autonomie ??? :q:q eher doch wohl anarchie und chaos, wenn ich mich an meine junggesellenzeit erinnere


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (5. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Ich melde mich mal mit Fragezeichen an. Genau kann ich dir nächsten Samstag sagen.


----------



## Platte (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Wer legt nur immer die Termine bei Euch#q
Das WE bin ich auf der Deutschen Meisterschaft Brandung.#c
Will endlich mal wieder los mit Euch #h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Platte schrieb:


> Wer legt nur immer die Termine bei Euch#q
> Das WE bin ich auf der Deutschen Meisterschaft Brandung.#c
> Will endlich mal wieder los mit Euch #h


Mönsch Torsten...... 
Die Deutsche Meisterschaft kann doch mit unsere Treffen garnicht  konkurieren.....:q:q


----------



## gluefix (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mönsch Torsten......
> Die Deutsche Meisterschaft kann doch mit unsere Treffen garnicht konkurieren.....:q:q


 
Das ist wohl wahr . Schließlich trainieren wir dann ja immer heimlich um dann später steil aus der Sonne zu kommen. Dahme ist quasie unser Bootingcamp für die Meister der Zukunft :m.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



blackout schrieb:


> ??? autonomie ??? :q:q eher doch wohl anarchie und chaos, wenn ich mich an meine junggesellenzeit erinnere


 


stimmt....ich kam nicht auf dieses blöde wort:q....war irgendwas mit a.

bin aber trotzdem autonom (solange das wort sowas wie unabhängig heißt):q


----------



## falco20 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Moin also ich würd auch gern mit, und nen kumpel von mir auch.....
wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt  =)


Gruß Falco


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



falco20 schrieb:


> wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt =)
> 
> 
> Gruß Falco


 Im Gegenteil.... Immer herein spaziert. #h


----------



## SimonHH (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

anarchie? chaos? |bigeyes














...ich bin unschuldig


----------



## falco20 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

das doch schön:vik:danke


----------



## scripophix (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Einheimische, lieber falco2000, nehmen wir am liebsten mit.

Sei also willkommen...

*a*


----------



## scripophix (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...ich bin unschuldig




Was sagt deine Frau dazu ???

Wird das nicht langweilig, so irgendwann ??? :q


----------



## scripophix (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Zum Dritten jetzt ausnahmsweise mal zum Thema:

Falk, falco20 + Kumpel, Wusel + Kumpeline , Benny + Fischerboy, m & a, Chrischan, Klappstullo, Matze, micha52, macmarco, wildhare ... - das sind erst 15 Meldungen...

Wo rastet der Rest ??? 

Das Programm von Celler finde ich gut. Wenn das Wetter stimmt können ein paar von den Harten ja mit mir mit und die Watbüx für Küstendorsch nutzen. #6#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



scripophix schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter stimmt können ein paar von den Harten ja mit ""mir ""


 Ich hau mich in Dreck.....|muahah:



Sorry !!!!!


----------



## scripophix (6. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich hau mich in Dreck.....|muahah:




Und wer war dieses Jahr noch *nicht* badenbaden... :m


----------



## SimonHH (7. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



scripophix schrieb:


> Was sagt deine Frau dazu ???
> 
> Wird das nicht langweilig, so irgendwann ??? :q






ok...in der sache bin ich schon immer schuldig gewesen....sozusagen...von haus aus schuldig :m


----------



## micha52 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



scripophix schrieb:


> Das Programm von Celler finde ich gut. Wenn das Wetter stimmt können ein paar von den *Z*arten ja mit mir mit und die Watbüx für Küstendorsch nutzen. #6#6


 
bin dabei

:vik:


----------



## FelixSch (7. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Ich kontaktiere mal meinen Innenminister, wie es um dieses WE terminlich bestellt ist... kann sein, dass ich mich in den kommenden Tagen noch dazugesellen werde.
Bitte mal mit einem Fragezeichen vormerken.


----------



## scripophix (7. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Ich kontaktiere mal meinen Innenminister, wie es um dieses WE terminlich bestellt ist... kann sein, dass ich mich in den kommenden Tagen noch dazugesellen werde.
> Bitte mal mit einem Fragezeichen vormerken.




Mach mal, du hast die "Start-Nr." 17 für Dorsch & Co.


----------



## macmarco (8. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



scripophix schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter stimmt können ein paar von den Harten ja mit mir mit und die Watbüx für Küstendorsch nutzen. #6#6


Wie geht denn die Methode auf Küstendorsch mit Watbüx?
Schnell oder langsam die Büx durchziehen???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Nein, aber da würd ich noch mit machen


----------



## celler (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Na sehen sie, dass wird doch.....
Wenn jetzt auch noch alle mit kommen die zugesagt haben, dann wird das mal wieder ein super relaxtes Wochenende.
Vor allem freu ich mich auf die neuen Gesichter, würde mich freuen wenn ihr Zeit findet und euch dazu gesellt.....

Sag mal hat einer von euch evt leihweise ne Wathose für mich (Schuhgröße 46)


----------



## celler (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Aktueller Stand:

Celler, M & a(scripophix), Wusel + Kumpeline, Macmarco, Micha52, Chrischan, wildhare, Falk, Benny, Fischerjunge, 

evt Zusage:

Falcko20 + Kumpel, Mc Klappstuhl, Allerangler, 


Absage leider vom Tom und von Ralf, bei beiden passt der Termin leider nicht in Kalender.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> Sag mal hat einer von euch evt leihweise ne Wathose für mich (Schuhgröße 46)


Ne Gummibüx kann ich Dir mitbringen... 
Musst nur halt warne Klamotten unterziehen.
Neopren hab ich leider nur noch eine die heil ist und die brauch ich selber.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand anderes


----------



## scripophix (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand:
> 
> Celler, M & a(scripophix), Wusel + Kumpeline, Macmarco, Micha52, Chrischan, wildhare, Falk, Benny, Fischerjunge,
> 
> ...





Es fehlen in der Liste: Peter + Chrischan


----------



## micha52 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



scripophix schrieb:


> Es fehlen in der Liste: Peter + Chrischan


 

und ... (die deren namen wir nicht nennen dürfen)


----------



## SimonHH (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



micha52 schrieb:


> und ... (die deren namen wir nicht nennen dürfen)





...meinen zum beispiel  |supergri


----------



## celler (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

@wusel
Danke dir.....

@m&a
Chrischan steht drin
Peter ist doch wildhare?

@micha
Die Person ist Wusels Bekannte ;-)

@Simon
Ich werd dich nachtragen und bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung das ich dich vergessen habe...
Ist das ne Zusage von dir oder mal wieder mit ?


----------



## scripophix (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Simone darf nicht, hat ihm Tanja verboten.

Wildhare ist Reinhard und Peter hat Wildhaare, wenn auch wenige.


----------



## celler (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand:
> 
> Celler, M & a(scripophix), Wusel + Kumpeline, Macmarco, Micha52, Chrischan, wildhare, Falk, Benny, Fischerjunge, Peter,
> 
> ...


 

@Falk bzw @ all
Eingefrorenen oder eben schon fertig eingelegten, schmeckt doch dann besser.....


----------



## falco20 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand:
> 
> Celler, M & a(scripophix), Wusel + Kumpeline, Macmarco, Micha52, Chrischan, wildhare, Falk, Benny, Fischerjunge,
> 
> ...






Falco und Kumpel >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Festzusage>>>>>>>>>>:vik:


----------



## falco20 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Hey an welchen Strand geht es denn jetzt überhaupt??????|uhoh:


----------



## celler (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

_Aktueller Stand:

Celler, M & a(scripophix), Wusel + Kumpeline, Macmarco, Micha52, Chrischan, wildhare, Falk, Benny, Fischerjunge, Peter, Falcko20 + Kumpel,

evt Zusage:

 Mc Klappstuhl, Allerangler, 


Absage leider vom Tom und von Ralf, bei beiden passt der Termin leider nicht in Kalender._


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> @micha
> Die Person ist Wusels Bekannte ;-)


 #6 :k:k:k 

Mönsch Micha !! Du bist doch sonst son helles Köpfchen |supergri


----------



## scripophix (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir vor dem Angeln noch Fische von letzten Treffen räuchern.





*Warnung:* Das waren bestimmt > 50 Forellen, evtl. sogar 60, davon 4 über sechs Pfund...

Wie riesig ist denn der MRO ??? 3 x 3 x 2 m ???


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> @wusel
> Danke dir.....


 Noch haste sie net an...
Erinnere mich 1-2 Tage vorher noch mal dran damit ich sie nicht vergesse.


----------



## scripophix (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



falco20 schrieb:


> Hey an welchen Strand geht es denn jetzt überhaupt??????|uhoh:



Den da ...


----------



## scripophix (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Noch haste sie net an...
> Erinnere mich 1-2 Tage vorher noch mal dran damit ich sie nicht vergesse.




Taufen, ich bin für taufen ... |good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## macmarco (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



scripophix schrieb:


> *Warnung:* Das waren bestimmt > 50 Forellen, evtl. sogar 60, davon 4 über sechs Pfund...
> 
> Wie riesig ist denn der MRO ??? 3 x 3 x 2 m ???


nur noch 35..meine sind schon wech


----------



## scripophix (9. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



macmarco schrieb:


> nur noch 35..meine sind schon wech




O.k., wir haben 9 Pfund Forellen gefre... - waren aber nur 2 ...


----------



## falco20 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

ok also gehts nach Dahme....:m denke es wird erfolgreich.


----------



## celler (10. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Aber na sicher wirds erfolgreich ;-)
Davon ghehen wir mal stark aus.
Ob Brandung oder Seebrücke entscheiden wir dann wieder spontan...


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Hä... ich denk im Wasser stehen ???


----------



## scripophix (10. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hä... ich denk im Wasser stehen ???




Ja, aber Matze meint *danach* und nach dem Grillen und nach ...


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Wie jetzt... Also erst Watbüx und dann Brandung?? Ich dachte so nebenbei wenn die anderen BRandung machen oder so


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



macmarco schrieb:


> oder so


 @Marco !! 
Da ich Nachts auch net mit Brandungsangel.... 
Machen wir beide "oder so" wat hälste davon ???


----------



## celler (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Naja für mich ist es ja immer ne ganze Ecke zu fahren, deswegen werd ich dann das volle Programm durchziehen, nur fürs angeln in Watbüx komm ich nicht hoch....

Wenn ich demnächst nicht auch eine Bleibe finde, dann werd ich sowieso nicht kommen...
Vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch ne einigermassen günstige Fewo oder wen der vermietet...bei unserer Mitanglerin ist alles voll....


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Schick doch Andreas mal ne Mail.... 

Vielleicht... eventuell... unter Umständen ... haste ja Glück


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Marco !!
> Da ich Nachts auch net mit Brandungsangel....
> Machen wir beide "oder so" wat hälste davon ???


Das klingt doch mal gut :m Da mach ich mit oder so :g


----------



## celler (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Hab ich schon, ist wahrscheinlich belegt ;-)
Kennst sonst noch ne Unterkunft?
Ich könnt ja auch googlen aber ihr kennt euch da bestimmt besser aus, bzw könnt mir wen empfehlen...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Ute kennt doch bestimmt noch einige in Dahme und Umgebung...  Oder hast schon mit Ihr geschnackt ?

Ich kenn nur auf meine Ecke welche ist aber ü30 min. fahrt.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Wollt ihr denn da Brandungsangeln machen oder auf mefo angeln? Werde aus demgeschriebenen nicht ganz schlau....


----------



## celler (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Beides ;-)
Erst Mefo dann in der Nacht Brandung...


----------



## gluefix (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Moin Matze du Powerposter,
also wen ihr Mefo angelt dann 50 m von mir entfernt. Ich fange dann schon mal an mit Brandungsangeln an . Es könnte aber auch durchaus passieren, dass Fischerjunge und ich uns schon frühzeitig auf der Seebrücke einisten (quasie nicht zum grillen kommen). Vor letztes WE war die schon mittags rappel voll und wir sind dann weiter nach Fehmarn gefahren. Ich schätz mal wenn man nicht spätestens gegen 13 Uhr auf der Brücke ist wirds eng. Gibts mittlerweile von Dahme aus eigentlich schon gute Butt vom Strand aus ??? Letzten Winter waren die ja eher Mini. Gruß Benni


----------



## scripophix (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



gluefix schrieb:


> Moin Matze du Powerposter,
> also wen ihr Mefo angelt dann 50 m von mir entfernt. Ich fange dann schon mal an mit Brandungsangeln an . Es könnte aber auch durchaus passieren, dass Fischerjunge und ich uns schon frühzeitig auf der Seebrücke einisten (quasie nicht zum grillen kommen). Vor letztes WE war die schon mittags rappel voll und wir sind dann weiter nach Fehmarn gefahren. Ich schätz mal wenn man nicht spätestens gegen 13 Uhr auf der Brücke ist wirds eng. Gibts mittlerweile von Dahme aus eigentlich schon gute Butt vom Strand aus ??? Letzten Winter waren die ja eher Mini. Gruß Benni




Au weia, wo kamen die Kollegen denn her ? Bisher war es eher leer (nur einige Tage hat es Probleme gegeben). 

Großplatte sind eher die Ausnahme. Das wird aber ständig besser...


----------



## celler (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Ich meine wir könnten an dem We ja auch mal nach Fehmarn eiern und es dort versuchen?


----------



## gluefix (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> Ich meine wir könnten an dem We ja auch mal nach Fehmarn eiern und es dort versuchen?



Nee, nicht mein Ding. Dann lieber schön früh treffen und zeitig (gegen *** Uhr) auf die Brücke.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> Ich meine wir könnten an dem We ja auch mal nach Fehmarn eiern und es dort versuchen?


 #d... viel Spass....... aus der Nummer wäre ich raus


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Richtig..... Nach Fehmarn muss ich auch nicht, wenn ich dichtere Strände vor der  Nase habe


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



macmarco schrieb:


> richtig..... Nach fehmarn muss ich auch nicht, wenn ich dichtere strände vor der nase habe


 #6#6#6


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Ja nu, muss ja auch mal gesagt werden... Hey, aber wir könnten doch nach Rügen fahren und dort....


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hey, aber wir könnten doch nach Rügen fahren und dort....


 Gute Idee !!! 
Aber lass uns mindestens 2 Std. da bleiben sonst lohnt sich die Strecke nicht. |bla:


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

ich würd gerne mal nach langeland


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Gute Idee !!!
> Aber lass uns mindestens 2 Std. da bleiben sonst lohnt sich die Strecke nicht. |bla:


So viel Zeit habe ich leider net.. kann nur ne halbe Std. :g:m


----------



## scripophix (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Armer Matze, die hacken schon wieder ... - und Rügen war hoffentlich richtig ernst gemeint - ich will da unbedingt mal fischen gehn...

aber länger als 30 Sekunden !


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Rügen ist immer ne Reise wert....#6

Schön mit einer Übernachtung.... DABEIIIIIII :q


----------



## celler (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Stellt euch mal nicht so an.....
Naja mir solls auch wurscht sein.
Ich werd schon wen finden der mit mir mal nach Fehmarn fährt...

Rügen werd ich auch in angriff nehmen, aber nicht inner Brandung sondern aufm Kutter.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Also ich bin nicht dabei. Wennihr erst auf Mefo angelt und dann erst inne Brandung wollt bin ich nicht dabei. Syr. Wünsche euch aber trozdem viel spass dabei.


----------



## celler (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Kopfkratz????
Wieso das denn nicht?
Was sollen wir denn um 14 uhr schon inner Brandung?
Wenn es dir nur darum geht, dann verzichte ich aufs Mefo fischen und geh gleich mit dir in die Brandungs auf klein Butt und Dorsch


----------



## falco20 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Hallo was ist denn jetzt fase ich hab mir extra zum Brandungsangeln frei genommen....


Also was is nun sache.


----------



## celler (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Gut dann gehen wir 2 schonmal inne Brandung.
Vielleicht lauf ich zwischendurch auch mal ins Wasser.
Dann aber in der nähe meiner Angeln...


----------



## micha52 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

fehrmarn??
absolutes *no go   *

aber rügen im neuen jahr.....?  
mh mal sehen was die kanzlerin sagt


----------



## petripohl (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Moin Moin,
was habt Ihr eigentlich alle gegen Fehmarn???;+|kopfkrat
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

ne 14 Uhr is klar das es sich noch nicht lohnt aber wenn ich auffer 1. seite sehe erst gegen 18-19 uhr an strand und dann wollt ihr noch mefo angeln machen wollt finde ich lohnt es sich doch nicht mehr. Sollte es nicht so sein werde ich wohl hochkommen.

Wenn ich los gehen fang ich meißtens so um 15-16 uhr an zu angeln.

Wg  Fehmarn verstehe ich auch nicht warum ihr da gegen sträubt?


----------



## celler (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> was habt Ihr eigentlich alle gegen Fehmarn???;+|kopfkrat
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte


 


Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> ne 14 Uhr is klar das es sich noch nicht lohnt aber wenn ich auffer 1. seite sehe erst gegen 18-19 uhr an strand und dann wollt ihr noch mefo angeln machen wollt finde ich lohnt es sich doch nicht mehr. Sollte es nicht so sein werde ich wohl hochkommen.
> 
> Wenn ich los gehen fang ich meißtens so um 15-16 uhr an zu angeln.
> 
> Wg Fehmarn verstehe ich auch nicht warum ihr da gegen sträubt?


 

Zuerst mal zur Fehmarn Geschichte, die Jungs wohnen oben direkt an der Ostsee und können jeden Tag angeln wenn sie wollen, dann werden sie wohl nicht erst 40 km fahren wenn sie eigentlich von der Haustür ins Meer spucken können.
Aber mal für die, die auch von weiter weg kommen und für die es dann nichts mehr aus macht das Stückchen weiter zu fahren, würde ich mich freuen wenn wir uns mal zu nem Fehmarn Trip treffen könnten....

@Klappstuhl
Na das wäre ja was, dass comeback nach der Letzte Monika Tour ;-)
Diesmal aber ohne die Kikibar ;-)


@Malte
Kommst nun auch ?


----------



## micha52 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

@ klappstuhl

also mal in kurzform

mittags treffen bei u.. zum grillen, dann mit der watbüx mefos und dorsch jagen. im anschluß geht der harte kern zum brandungsangeln über, evtl. noch mal den grill einheizen und weiter angeln

wenn du keine lust auf watfischen hast, dann gesellst dich halt später dazu oder du kommst schon mal zum labern und staunen :vik:


----------



## celler (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



micha52 schrieb:


> @ klappstuhl
> 
> also mal in kurzform
> 
> ...


 

Nö........
Ich muss nicht unbedingt mit der Watbüx rein, von daher kann ich auch schon früher in die Brandung ;-)
Obwohl, versuchen werd ichs wohl auch mal...


----------



## scripophix (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Das letzte Mal haben die Duisburger Jungs auch schon um 15.00 Uhr aufgebaut und haben angefangen in der Brandung zu wüten.

Der Rest war watangeln und ist dann zur Brandung nachgekommen, Entfernung voneinander 50-200 m. Der kaltgewordene Watangler besucht (an Land!) die Brandungsangler, der gelangweilte Brandungsfischer fachsimpelt bei den Watanglern, alles ganz normal. Vor Ort kann man also durchaus alles und auch zur gleichen Zeit befischen.

Wir machen deshalb auch nicht "Brandung *oder* waten", sondern "... *und* ...". Kein Problem also, wenn es früh losgehen soll....

Treffen in Dahme 14.00 Uhr TP war wohl der letzte Vorschlag, oder ...???


----------



## falco20 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



scripophix schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal haben die Duisburger Jungs auch schon um 15.00 Uhr aufgebaut und haben angefangen in der Brandung zu wüten.
> 
> Der Rest war watangeln und ist dann zur Brandung nachgekommen, Entfernung voneinander 50-200 m. Der kaltgewordene Watangler besucht (an Land!) die Brandungsangler, der gelangweilte Brandungsfischer fachsimpelt bei den Watanglern, alles ganz normal. Vor Ort kann man also durchaus alles und auch zur gleichen Zeit befischen.
> 
> ...










Also ich bin dabei aber warscheinlich schon früher da ca 11:00 (watbüxfischen):q


|stolz: hoffe doch das es einige von euch auch früher schaffen.


----------



## falco20 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Wie schauts eigendlich aus mit wattis wo bekommt ihr eure her???

gebt mir ma nen tip (bitte)


----------



## celler (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Also ich hole meine aus Neustadt vom Anglertreff....
Die sind super.........


----------



## scripophix (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Wenn Chrischan welche mitbringt gibt's richtig gute... - hallo Chrischan, kannste das ???


----------



## pj6000 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



scripophix schrieb:


> Wenn Chrischan welche mitbringt gibt's richtig gute... - hallo Chrischan, kannste das ???



Sorry, hab ja schon an "anderer Stelle" geschrieben, dass ich aus fam. Verpflichtungen verhindert bin.

und für alle die es noch nicht wissen: ich bin raus...


----------



## falco20 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

ok hier oben gibt es gerade ein angebot

25 wattis 
50g see ringler
________________


             8,50 €


was haltet ihr davon??


Greez Falco


----------



## macmarco (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Mal so ne Frage kurz zwischen durch:

Wollte Samstag mit Kajak los.. bissl viel Wind... Jemand lust auf Mefo in Dahme oder so??


----------



## scripophix (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



falco20 schrieb:


> ok hier oben gibt es gerade ein angebot
> 
> 25 wattis
> 50g see ringler
> ...





Ist o.k., wenn du nicht die Mini-Würmer bekommst.


----------



## scripophix (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage kurz zwischen durch:
> 
> Wollte Samstag mit Kajak los.. bissl viel Wind... Jemand lust auf Mefo in Dahme oder so??







Schei..., wir haben uns am 14. Termine um 12.00 und 14.00 Uhr in Lübeck eingefangen, sonst hätte ich klar mitgemacht. Damit bleibt nur der 21. #c#c


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



macmarco schrieb:


> Jemand lust auf Mefo in Dahme oder so??


4-5 aus Süd haste in Dahme midder Watbüx aber auch zu kämpfen.
Heute war ne 3 aus Süd und dat war schon die Grenze


----------



## macmarco (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> 4-5 aus Süd haste in Dahme midder Watbüx aber auch zu kämpfen.
> Heute war ne 3 aus Süd und dat war schon die Grenze


Dann halt nen bissl höher.. Müssen den Wind dann halt aus de, Rücken nehmen...


----------



## falco20 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Was ist denn mit dem eitz ? Am abend wär ich dabei auf mefo.


----------



## falco20 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



falco20 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem eitz ? Am abend wär ich dabei auf mefo.



Oder süssau oder seekamp?


----------



## macmarco (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Äääähm... Joar..kenn ich nicht.. Wo liegt denn das?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Weissenhaus/Eitz oder Hohwachterbucht passt gut bei Südwind
Aber sind ja noch 2 Tage hin wer weiss wie der Wind noch dreht.


----------



## macmarco (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Weissenhaus/Eitz oder Hohwachterbucht passt gut bei Südwind
> Aber sind ja noch 2 Tage hin wer weiss wie der Wind noch dreht.


Ah ok... Kommst du denn mit? Bzw. wollen wir morgen mal telef.?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ah ok... Kommst du denn mit? Bzw. wollen wir morgen mal telef.?


 Kann leider nicht...:c
Bin zum Hecht angeln. :k


----------



## scripophix (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Ihr macht mich neidisch...


----------



## macmarco (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Neidisch mit Hechtangeln??? hmmm.. ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Also dann sage ich mal zu. 

@celller: Das war die KArotour^^ aber egal. Wollen wir dann zusammen im Konvoi hoch düsen?? Fährst doch auch über die 1 hoch oder?


----------



## celler (13. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Uih, was hab ich denn geschrieben ?

Jo, ich werd erst auf der A 7 fahren bis Hamburg und dann auf die A 1.
Treffen auf welchem Rastplatz oder an welcher Ab o Auffahrt?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (13. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Wollen wir uns Stillhorn treffen? Muss man die Würmer vorbstellen?


----------



## scripophix (13. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> Uih, was hab ich denn geschrieben ?
> 
> Jo, ich werd erst auf der A 7 fahren bis Hamburg und dann auf die A 1.
> Treffen auf welchem Rastplatz oder an welcher Ab o Auffahrt?




Matze! 

Denk mal nach... - bist du nicht schon am Freitag auf der A 1 ?! Oder fährst du am Samstag retour bis Hamburg ?


----------



## falco20 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Also seh ic das richtig:

Samstag 14:00 am wasser??|kopfkrat


----------



## scripophix (14. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



falco20 schrieb:


> Also seh ic das richtig:
> 
> Samstag 14:00 am wasser??|kopfkrat




Ja, aber spätestens. #c Derzeit wird diskutiert, ob die "lustige Plausch- und Futterrunde" nicht schon ab 11.00  Uhr beginnen soll.|kopfkrat

Dann gilt: Eintreffen je nach Lust & Laune 11.00 bis 14.00 Uhr #t.

So wird's dann wohl enden (bzw. anfangen)...


----------



## macmarco (14. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Also je früher desto besser am Wasser. Habe gerade gehört, dass ein Spiel von uns vorverlegt worden ist. Es ist aber zum Glück in Grömitz, also kann ich von euch aus gleich dort hin


----------



## falco20 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



scripophix schrieb:


> Ja, aber spätestens. #c Derzeit wird diskutiert, ob die "lustige Plausch- und Futterrunde" nicht schon ab 11.00  Uhr beginnen soll.|kopfkrat
> 
> Dann gilt: Eintreffen je nach Lust & Laune 11.00 bis 14.00 Uhr #t.
> 
> So wird's dann wohl enden (bzw. anfangen)...




Bei wem treffen wir uns denn nun vorher? Und wann?


----------



## celler (16. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns Stillhorn treffen? Muss man die Würmer vorbstellen?


 
Ich vergass.,...siehe nächsten Post



scripophix schrieb:


> Matze!
> 
> Denk mal nach... - bist du nicht schon am Freitag auf der A 1 ?! Oder fährst du am Samstag retour bis Hamburg ?


 
Danke Andreas für deine Erinnerung.



falco20 schrieb:


> Bei wem treffen wir uns denn nun vorher? Und wann?


 
Treffpunkt ist hier: Bei der Kirche 9 in 
23 7 49 Grube


----------



## gluefix (17. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Liebe Leute,
leider muss ich euch heute meine Absage für das Treffen mitteilen. Aus dienstlichen Gründen muss ich am Sonntag bis 17 Uhr in Koblenz auf der Matte stehen. Da ich dann 700 km Autofahrt vor mir habe, kann ich mir keinen Angelausflug am Vortag leisten. Insbesondere Fischerjunge wäre auch davon betroffen, falls er keine andere Mitfahrgelegenheit mehr nach Dahme findet. :c:c:c
Gruß Benni


----------



## scripophix (17. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



gluefix schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> leider muss ich euch heute meine Absage für das Treffen mitteilen. Aus dienstlichen Gründen muss ich am Sonntag bis 17 Uhr in Koblenz auf der Matte stehen. Da ich dann 700 km Autofahrt vor mir habe, kann ich mir keinen Angelausflug am Vortag leisten.
> 
> Schade!
> ...




Wir wohnen zwar "umme Ecke", fahren aber schon Freitag.

Samstag dürften Alex und Crischan und der McKlappstuhl die A 1 an Lübeck vorbeihetzen und könnten Fischerjunge evtl. mitnehmen ??


----------



## gluefix (17. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Naja, muss Fischerjunge sehen. Ich werds am Freitag mal in Travemünde/Priwall versuchen. Hast nicht noch nen guten Tipp für Plattfische dort Andreas?? Vielleicht ne Stelle mit geeignetem Untergrund ?? Zwischen Autofähre und Passathafen gibts irgendwie keine Platten mehr =(. Ich schätze mal das liegt daran, dass vor Jahren ausgebagert wurde und der Untergrund zerstört ist ?? Gruß Benni


----------



## scripophix (17. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

hast 'ne insider-email, behalt den inhalt für dich... #6


----------



## scripophix (18. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Zeitplaner Samstag:

11.00 Uhr:
Beginn mit Falks Spezial-Schollenfilets im Bierteigmantel, so 100-200 Stück, labern + fachsimpeln

12.00 Uhr: 
Ruten vorbereiten, Vorfächer bereden, noch mehr Schollenfilets

13.00 Uhr:
Unruhe, die ersten sind weg zum Wasser

14.00 Uhr:
Wir angeln, Treffpunkt: Taucherparkplatz (Leuchtturmstr.) in Dahme.
Der Räucherofen beginnt seine Arbeit - bitte Fische mitbringen, wer noch hat.

Dunkelheit:
Brandungsfischen, Ort noch unklar, evtl. Seebrücke wg. Strömung.
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## macmarco (18. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Hey.. Das klingt ja mal gut...

Nur ich werde gleich an die Küste fahren, da ich nicht soooo viel Zeit habe wie ihr


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (19. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Auch ich muss wieder abmelden, da ich Samstag nun doch arbeiten muss obwohl es vr 2 Tagen noch hieß nö brauchst nicht kommen....... Ich wünsche euch trozdem viel spass. Vlt macht ihr ja sowas im Frühjahr nochmal...

Bis dahin mfg Malte


----------



## celler (19. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



scripophix schrieb:


> Zeitplaner Samstag:
> 
> 11.00 Uhr:
> Beginn mit Falks Spezial-Schollenfilets im Bierteigmantel, so 100-200 Stück, labern + fachsimpeln
> ...


 
Hmm, das ja doof für die, die nicht mit der Watbüx ins Wasser gehen (gibts da wen?)

Dann angeln wir ja getrennt und zu der Seebrücken Geschichte, meint ihr nicht das es doprt zu voll sein wird.
Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wer es war, aber irgend wer sagte doch, das man dort schon um 13 Uhr sein muss damit man noch nen angemessenen Platz bekommt.



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Auch ich muss wieder abmelden, da ich Samstag nun doch arbeiten muss obwohl es vr 2 Tagen noch hieß nö brauchst nicht kommen....... Ich wünsche euch trozdem viel spass. Vlt macht ihr ja sowas im Frühjahr nochmal...
> 
> Bis dahin mfg Malte


 

Schade, aber das war nicht die letzte Veranstaltung.


----------



## scripophix (19. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> Hmm, das ja doof für die, die nicht mit der Watbüx ins Wasser gehen (gibts da wen?)
> 
> Nee, nicht wirklich - die haben i.ü. anderes vor, z.B. der Falk, der räuchern wird. Marion wird aufgrund Resterkältung wohl nicht  reingehen oder nur kurz, macht aber nix.
> 
> ...




Im Frühjahr ??? So lange soll ich die Mädels inne Watbüxen und die Wattwurm-Dompteure nicht sehen ??? Na, spätestens im Januar ...


----------



## scripophix (22. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Ja, Falk, die Forellen sind prima...


----------



## macmarco (22. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Sacht mal, habt ihr nicht noch mehr Fotos gemacht?? Mir war doch so...


----------



## scripophix (22. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Aber ja, etliche mehr...

Such !!! #6


----------



## macmarco (22. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



scripophix schrieb:


> Aber ja, etliche mehr...
> 
> Such !!! #6



Gefunden :vik:


----------



## celler (22. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*

Melde mich auch zurück.
Nur bin ich auch schon auf der Arbeit ;-)

War mal wieder ein super We an der Ostsee. Man ist ja auch eigentlich nichts anderes gewohnt.
Wie Falk schon geschrieben hat, es ist immer wieder schön neue Gesichter zu sehen....
Hat auch diesmal wieder wunderbar hin gehauen.
Das nächste Treffen am 12.12 wird bestimmt auch wieder ganz lustig und schaukelig ;-)


----------



## scripophix (22. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



macmarco schrieb:


> Gefunden :vik:





Hab' ich gemerkt... :q:q:c:c:c:c:q:q


----------



## Allerangler (23. November 2009)

*AW: Treffen zum Brandungsangeln (21.11)*



celler schrieb:


> Das nächste Treffen am 12.12 wird bestimmt auch wieder ganz lustig und schaukelig ;-)





Hmmm |kopfkrat OK !!!

Wo sind denn die Bilder #c


----------

